# ten year anniversary location?



## joshandjag (Oct 20, 2010)

We are celebrating our 10 yr anniversary next year and have already booked the inlaws to watch our 3 children. We've chartered in the BVI and Whitsundays, AU. We want advice on what location to charter for 7 days...BVI, Abacos, Belize or St. Lucia. We enjoy diving, snorkeling, hiking, and don't mind eating on the boat everyday.Also, advice as to the best time of year is to visit (we don't necessarily need to go on our Anniversary date.) We'd like to sail a bit and challenge ourselves as we normally sail on Long Island sound in the summer which is hit or miss with winds. THanks!


----------



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

I have always wanted to do St Vincent and the Grenadines.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

kootenay said:


> I have always wanted to do St Vincent and the Grenadines.


Second that... Bequia is a favourite, and sailing the channel between there and St Vincent can be a thrill... The Tobago Cays offer excellent snorkeling (there is a minimal park fee) and is a special place of its own. Union Island's airport approach is a spectator sport!!

Also, if you're in that general area Carriacou is a charming, off-the-beaten-track island with beautiful, isolated beaches, good hiking and a local bus service that's a must to experience. With no Cruise ship port, it has a noticeably different feel.

Unfortunately lately the lee coast of St Vincent has been a bit of a trouble spot - a shame since Wallilabou is a neat stop, with all the remaining "Pirates" movies' props but even avoiding St Vincent there's plenty to see and do.

One of the advantages of that part of the Caribbean chain is that you can stop at a lot of islands without dealing with customs as the entire area is in SVG. (Carriaccou, however, is part of Grenada and would require clearance/entry.)


----------



## UncleRuckus (Oct 14, 2010)

I will second the recommendation to try the Grenadines, they are head and shoulders above the BVI's, IMHO. We stopped at Wallilabou Bay on two different trips last year and had no problems at all.
If you go make plans to have the BBQ lobster on the beach in the Tobago Cays, nothing at all like the way they do it on Anangada, they slow cook them in a two step process using coals, not drift wood and palm branches like in the BVI's. I am not a lobster fan but I had it both times we were there and will be having it again for Christmas dinner this year too. My girlfriend loves lobster and after having the one in the Cays she said that was the best ever. The islands are very quaint and beautiful.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Do you know that Wallilabou Bay (on St. Vincent) was the place where the external scenes/setting (supposed to be Kingston, Jamaica) of the "Pirates of the Caribbean" were filmed back in 2002/2003?


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

while not on your list, if youve never been you may want to consider italy. it is one of the most magical places ive ever been...

Sail-Italy. Yachting holidays and yacht / sailboat charter vacations in Italy, Europe

oh, btw, no affiliation or experience w/link--just giving you food for thought.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Belize or Provo...wonderful and great sailing/diving...


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Belize is too much primitive. Italy is faraway from the States and lacks a picturesque coastline, except maybe the isles close to Sicily. Antigua-St. Martin-St. Barth would be a good compromise: close to the American continent, civilized and picturesque. Are you really ready after all to consider exotic places half a planet away, like the Whitsundays in Australia?


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

have you seen this?

Amalfi Coast Italy Travel and Leisure - Hotels Accommodation Villas Restaurants Relais Wellness B&B Gastronomy Lifestyle

Amalfi Coast and Capri Travel Guide | Fodor's Travel Guides


----------

